# סידורי הושבה - ינואר 2013



## ronitvas (31/1/13)

סידורי הושבה - ינואר 2013
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  *זה המקום לכתוב את כל השיטות, כל הטיפים, כל הקבצים וכל הקישורים הרלוונטים.*
אם יש חברות מומלצות שעושות אישורי הגעה - אפשר לצרף קישור.

דניאל - הנה הזדמנות לעשות אחת ולתמיד (טוב, אולי לא לתמיד) סדר בהודעות המעולות שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












השרשור יכנס להודעות הנבחרות של הפורום


----------



## ronitvas (31/1/13)

נעזרים בפתקיות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://somethingturquoise.com/2011/09/02/diy-easy-seating-chart/


----------



## Broom rider (31/1/13)

חמוד!!


----------



## ronitvas (31/1/13)

פוסט של אניקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  http://annika.co.il/סידורי-הושבת-אורחי/


----------



## נרקיסיםלבנים (31/1/13)

מפנה לפוסט על פתקי הושבה 
שהכנו בשיתוף אניקה המקסימה, ובו גם קובץ PDF שימושי להדפסה של כרטיסי הושבה בסגנון וינטאג', כאן.
וגם- הפוסט "Take a Seat" ובו סקירה של רעיונות איך לעשות את ההושבה אישית, יפה ומרגשת בעשר אצבעות.

ודבר אחרון- כיוון שאני מפתחת הדרכות הקשורות לארועים כל הזמן, ותמיד יש כמה רעיונות להמשך- 
אם יש לכם רעיון מדליק, אולי אוכל לקחת אותו בחשבון ולפתח הדרכה בהתאם- ממש בכיף! 

עינת.


----------



## DDN (31/1/13)

בדיוק אתמול 
בדיוק אתמול היינו בפגישה ב"לימון" לצורך סידור לוחות זמנים וישיבה. 
לאיש שם הייתה תוכנה שהראתה את השולחנות והסדר, והוא נתן לנו קובץ אקסל למלא "שם אדם/מספר שולחן"

זה נראה הגיוני ופשוט.


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (31/1/13)

קובץ אקסל ! 
ביקשנו מכל צד לחלק לשולחנות את האורחים שלו
(ההורים של הבעל, ההורים שלי, הבעל, אני).

כל אחד ארגן את המוזמנים על קובץ אקסל ושלח לי, אני איחדתי בין כולם ולפי מפה של האולם הקצנו לשולחנות (מבוגרים רחוק מהרחבה, משפחות שולחנות צמודים וכו'...)

זה שבירת ראש יומיים-שלושה אבל בסוף מסתדרים... 

מצ"ב הקובץ...


----------



## guybu (31/1/13)

יש מספר טיפים בנושא: 
1. לקחת בחשבון 10 אחוז רזרבה.
2. דאגו מראש לדוד שעושה סדר ויודע לקמבן ככה שיסדר את האורחים בשולחנות.
3. את הצעירים שימו ליד הרחבה, את המבוגרים הרחיקו כמה שיותר.
סירטוט וכתבה מלאה אפשר לראות דרך הקרדיט.


----------



## HadarGulash (31/1/13)

איך אפשר להגיע לקרדיטים שלך?


----------



## LoliLoli (31/1/13)

כל הטיפים כאן מאוד מאוד עוזרים אבל 
מה קורה במקרה שהאולם על פתיחת שולחן רזרבה רוצה
לגבות את כל סכום האורחים שאמורים לשבת בו (10 במספר)?

האם אפשרי  שאושיב את אותו אדם בודד בשולחן קיים ויהיו בו 11 איש?

שאלה אחרת- אני בעד הושבה שמית לכל דבר
חמותי לעתיד מתעקשת שהשולחנות שלה יהיו רק
כ"קבוצה" (למשל "עבודה של...")
מה אתה חושבים על זה?


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (31/1/13)

אני אישית חושבת.. 
שאם עושים הושבה שמית - עושים על כל השולחנות.
אם האורחים שלה יגיעו לאולם ויגלו שאין להם פתק עם מס' השולחן שלהם - הם ילכו ויתישבו איפה שהם רוצים וכך יתפסו מקום שמור לאדם אחר (לא כולם שמים לב שרשום להם שם קבוצה בין כ"כ הרבה שולחנות).
אצלנו גם הנושא הזה עלה, אני רציתי הושבה שמית ואבא של הבעל רצה שהחברים שלו יהיו לפי קבוצות (פתק על השולחן). 
החלטתי שיהיה משהו אחיד כדי שיהיה כמה שיותר מסודר ולא יפתחו רזרבות.


----------



## LoliLoli (31/1/13)

אי אפשר להילחם בה 
היא מוציאה את המיץ... היא לא מבינה כלום בארגון או בסדר שאני מנסה לבנות
היא אוהבת להתנגח ורק כדי לעשות הפוך
ההסבר שלה שהיא לא תקבע לחברים שלה ליד מי לשבת
אנחנו נרשום "עבודה של X" שולחנות 13-14
ואם יהיה אצלה בלגן.... שהיא תתמודד עם זה


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (31/1/13)

אז אפשר.. 
פשוט לעשות הושבה שמית,
ולהכין פתקיות לחברים שלה מהעבודה ולרשום על הפתק "12-13-14" (סתם דוגמה), רק כדי שידעו לאן לגשת ואיזה שולחנות מוקצים להם.

עם זה אין בעיה, זה עדיין שומר על הסדר והם לא "פולשים" לשולחנות אחרים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




זה מה שעשיתי עם המשרד, לא רציתי לחלק אותם לפי מה שאני חושבת, אז שמרתי להם שולחנות ספציפיים והם התמקמו לפי איך שנוח להם בשולחנות ששמורים להם.
היה מאוד מסודר.


----------



## יאנהלה (31/1/13)

ככה גם אנחנו עשינו עם העבודה של הבן זוג. זה מצד אחד כן אישי וכן תואם את זה שבשאר השולחנות הוקצו מקומות ישיבה אבל בגלל שהם היו קבוצה די גדולה שכולם מכירים את כולם העדפנו לתת להם לשבת איך שנח להם (ולחסוך לנו טיפונת לחפור מי יותר קשור למי ואוהב את מי..)


----------



## דניאל ואורן (31/1/13)

בדיוק מה שאנחנו עשינו 
הייתה קבוצה ספציפית של אנשים שחמותי אמרה שיהיה בעייתי להושיב אותם הושבה שמית, בגלל מסקנות מהחתונה של גיסתי. 
פשוט נתנו להם פתקים עם "שולחנות 12-14" והם התיישבו איפה שהם רצו. שימי לב שיערכו באותם שולחנות 10 מקומות ואת תושיבי בהם 12 אנשים.


----------



## Bobbachka (31/1/13)

אותה השיטה גם אצלנו!


----------



## FalseAngel (1/2/13)

גם אנחנו, עם העבודות שלנו וגם של ההורים 
רק לשים לב לכמות האנשים כמובן


----------



## DDN (31/1/13)

לגבי חמותך 
זו חתונה שלך. 

תקבעו כמה שולחנות צמודים, ותושיבו שמית. יהיו בעיות - הם יתחלפו בעצמם


----------



## LoliLoli (31/1/13)

ככה את חושבת 
היא בטוחה שזו חתונה של כל המשפחה 
סיפור ארוך....


----------



## LoliLoli (31/1/13)

סליחה -את=אתה


----------



## DDN (31/1/13)

אני כבר הספקתי להעליב היום את אמא שלי 
היא העירה שארוסתי לחוצה, ואני עניתי לה שאם היא ואמא של ארוסתי לא היו חופרות על כל דבר במפגש התכנון אתמול, ארוסתי לא הייתה נלחצת.

יש להורים של שני הצדדים לנסות לעזור, לסדר ולארגן. זה מכוונה טובה, אבל לפעמים הם לא מבינים שמה שמתאים להם לא מתאים לצאצאים שלהן/הם. 

תמיד יש את השיטה הזו - לענות הכל ב"כן כן כן" ואז ללכת לעשות מה שמתאים לך ולבן זוגך. אחרי הכל זה הערב *שלכם* אתם אלו שצריכים להנות בו.


----------



## LoliLoli (31/1/13)

אצלינו זה קצת שונה 
אמא שלי מצידה כל מה שנחליט מצויין
אמא שלו... רגילה שהוא היה ה"ילד" שלה...
שום דבר לא טוב לה... לא משנה מה נחליט היא תרצה להיפך
והיא תתעקש ותריב איתו (אף פעם לא איתי ישירות)
אי אפשר לשמוע ממנה מילה אחת טובה.... רק אתמול ביקשה שנשלח לה תמונה של הטבעות
רשמה במילים אלו ממש "מאוד יפות אבל למה צהוב?? זהב לבן יפה יותר" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בטוח אפשר לפתוח פה שירשור חמות


----------



## Grace612 (31/1/13)

כל כך מזדהה


----------



## lanit (31/1/13)

למה שרשור? יש פורום שלם של "חמותי ואני"


----------



## Taltalon269 (31/1/13)

את נשמעת כמוני לפני כמה שנים 
יכולתי לכתוב פוסט כזה בדיוק כשתיכננו את החתונה


----------



## FayeV (31/1/13)

מסכימה עם הרעיון של מיצי 
לדעתי זו אחלה של פשרה - לך תהיה הושבה שמית, ולה תהיה הושבה לפי שולחנות (באופן אישי, אני חושבת שהושבה שמית היא רעיון מעולה).


----------



## דניאל ואורן (31/1/13)

כמה טיפים 
לגבי שולחנות רזרבה- אם תסדרי עם רזרבות בתוך השולחנות לא תצטרכי שולחנות רזרבה נפרדים. 
ועכשיו ההסבר- 
מצרפת קישור מההודעות הנבחרות להודעה מפורטת שכתבי בנושא. 
בעיקרון, הרעיון הוא שתבקשי שיערכו 10 מקומות בשולחן אבל תיתני פתקאות ל-12 אנשים ויותר. 
ההנחה היא שמתוך 12 אנשים שתושיבי בשולחן, סביר ששניים או יותר (אם זה שולחן מועד לפורענות - למשל עבודה) לא יגיעו. 

הרעיון הוא שאם מגיעים יותר מ-10 אנשים מוסיפים צלחת וסכו"ם לשולחן ולא פותחים שולחן חדש. 
ממליצה ללכת לפי ההנחיות בהודעה שצרפתי לך קישור אליה. הרעיון הוא שלא יהיו שולחנות רזרבה!

לגבי חמותך, כמו שכתבו לך וכמו שאנחנו ביצענו עם קבוצה בעייתית, ממליצה פשוט לתת לאנשים פתק עם רצף שולחנות. כשתושיבי, את תראי שיהיו אנשים שממילא יהיה להם רק שולחן אחד לבחירה כי למשל הם מקבוצת היכרות מצומצמת. הרעיון הוא שפשוט תשבי איתה על הקבוצות - תחלקי קבוצה קבוצה ותראי איך חמותך משתכנעת - בשיטת הסלאמי - שיש קבוצות שאפשר להושיב אותם בשולחן משלהן - כי הם פשוט לא מכירים אנשים אחרים. אל תלכי על עיקרון, לכי שולחן שולחן ולאט לאט את תראי שההושבה מסתדרת לך. הרי אם יש אנשים שממילא לא יכירו אף אחד אחר וזה קבוצה של 12 אנשים - ממילא שווה לתת להם שולחן משלהם.


----------



## Bobbachka (31/1/13)

תגידי לה בתמיהה: "כולם יקבלו פתקים והן לא?!" 
זה לא מכובד!
יחולקו פתקים בכניסה וזה לא נראה יאה שהחברים מהעבודה לא יקבלו פתק ולכן אנחנו נחלק להם פתקים בהן נרשום כמה מספרי שולחנות והם יחליטו עם מי הם רוצים לשבת.

עבד מצוין גם עם העבודה של אמא שלי וגם עם העבודה של חמותי!

אגב, בנושא החברים מהעבודה שך ההורים, הייתי ממליצה להיות עם היד קצרה על ההדק- ההורים בטוחים שכווווווולם מהעבודה שלהם יבואו, אני בתושייתי הרבה עשיתי שולחנות של 10,9,9 (עליהם התחייבתי) לחברים לעבודה של אמא שלי במקום (12,12,10) שהיא רצתה- וזה יצא בול.


----------



## apple sauce (31/1/13)

מוכר לי עניין הסידורי הושבה 
במשפחה של אבא שלי זה בדיוק ככה... נורא ואיום.
כשאח שלו התחתן בעבר הרחוק עם פולניה, הפשרה הייתה שחצי אולם יהיה עם סידור שמי וחצי לא, וככה זה גם נראה מהסיפורים ששמעתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני חושבת שתשלבי את העצה שהבנות כתבו לך כאן + אל תתכסחי איתה.
תגידי לה שאין בעייה ותקצי להם X שולחנות - ועל השולחנות תדאגו לשלט. לעומת זאת תכיני פתקים  ככה שכל מי שיכנס יהיה לו פתק (למען הסדר הטוב והסדר שלכם) ועל הפתק יהיה כתוב את כל מספרי השולחנות. 
את אפילו לא חייבת להגיד לה על הפתקים, זה בשבילכם ובשביל האורחים.

בלי קשר, היא מכירה את האורחים שלה הכי טוב, ואם היא חושבת שהם מעדיפים "בלאגן" אז שיהיה ככה. אולי גם הם ירגישו יותר בנח...


----------



## miriti83 (1/2/13)

שאלה לגבי הושבה שמית 
אני מאוד רוצה הושבה שמית, לא אוהבת את הרעיון של הושבה בקבוצות.
האולם מחייב אותנו לא רק לפי כמות האנשים שיגיעו, אלא גם לפי כמות האנשים שאמרנו שיגיעו ושהעברנו פתקי הושבה עבורם.
כלומר, למרות שהתחייבנו על מינימום של 250 איש, אם אישרו לנו הגעה 260 והעברנו 260 פתקי הושבה- נחוייב על 260, לא משנה אם יגיעו פחות.
איך אני משלבת את זה עם רזרבות?
לפי מה שהבנתי, רצוי להתחייב על בערך 10-15% פחות מכמות האנשים שמאשרים הגעה, אבל אם אני צריכה להעביר פתקים על כולם ואחוייב על כל פתק, איך אני משלבת את זה בלי לצאת בהפסד?
תודה רבה


----------



## Bobbachka (1/2/13)

אני לא חושבת שזה בסדר. 
בעיני זו חוצפה וזה מאוד לא פייר לפעול לפי השיטה הזו (איפה את מתחתנת?). הרי ברור שלא כל מי שאישר הגעה יגיע, אבל את חייבת להכין לו פתק....
באופן כזה את בוודאות הולכת לשלם על יותר מנות מאנשים- השיטה לא מסתדרת עם עניין הרזרבה.

אני חושבת שאת חייבת לדבר איתם ולומר להם שהשיטה הזו לא מקובלת עליכם ומשמעותה היא שבוודאות תצאו נפסדים מהעניין. צריך להפריד בין התחייבות למינימום אנשים ובין הפתקים. איך למשל הם סופרים בני משפחה אחת שקיבלו פתק אחד?
ואיך הם סופרים זוג?


----------



## miriti83 (2/2/13)

גם אני חושבת שזה לא בסדר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לצערי, דעתי לא ממש מעניינת אותם.
כבר חתמנו על חוזה, אני ממש לא חושבת שיעניין אותם אם השיטה הזאת מקובלת עלי או לא...


----------



## Bobbachka (2/2/13)

אפשר לדעת על איזה מקום מדובר? 
(לדורות הבאים).


----------



## miriti83 (2/2/13)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/2/13)

אני גם חושבת שזה מאד לא בסדר! 
מציעה להתווכח איתם. גם חברה שלי שלא חשבה שיתנו לה רזרבות בתוך השולחן בסוף אחרי ויכוחים שכנעה. 

אם הויכוחים לא יעזרו - העצה שלי אולי קצת תצריך מכם עבודה- אבל תוכל לעזור לכם לחסוך את ההפסד. 

סדרו את השולחנות עם רזרבות בתוך השולחן כמו שתכננתם. נניח, במקום לערוך שולחן ל-12 תודיעו שיערכו ל-10 והשניים האחרים יהיו רזרבה. 
למי שרזרבה אל תכינו פתק. 

עכשיו האפשרויות שלכם הן כאלה- 
- ביום האירוע לדאוג שיהיה מישהו שישלח SMS לכל אורחי הרזרבה עם מספר השולחן שלהם. מי שיקבל SMS עם מספר השולחן כבר לא ילך לקחת מספר שולחן גם ככה- כי הוא כבר ידע. 
- לקחת חברה חיצונית שתשלח לכל האורחים SMS עם מספר השולחן. 

לדעתי, זו דרך טובה לעקוף את נושא הפתקים.


----------



## miriti83 (3/2/13)

את חושבת שאנשים יקבלו את זה בצורה טובה? 
את זה שאנחנו "חוסכים" עליהם בכרטיסי הושבה ושולחים להם SMS?

אני מפחדתצ שזה יתפס כמוזר וקמצני...


----------



## simplicity83 (3/2/13)

אני חושבת שהאופציה שהציעו קודם עדיפה 
כלומר קודם כל להמשיך להתעקש על זה עם האולם - זה ממש לא הוגן ואת יכולה להראות להם אינספור דוגמאות ממקומות אחרים שנוהגים אחרת. 
יש מצב שהם יסכימו לבוא לקראתכם בנושא הזה. 
תבהירי להם שזה לא ישפיע כהוא זה על מספר המינימום שאתם מתחייבים ועל מספר הרזרבות שהם צריכים לספק בהתאמה. 
ושאם הם יכריחו אותך לעשות בשיטה הזו, פשוט תתחייבי על פחות אנשים. 

אבל אם אין ברירה - הייתי אומרת בעל פה/אסאמאס רק לחברים הכי-הכי קרובים.. ולמשפחה הכי קרובה. 
אבל אני חושבת שזה גם דורש למנות חברה/בן משפחה שיהיו אחראים לדעת בדיוק מי יושב איפה, כי בלהט העניינים וההתרגשות אנשים שוכחים. 
גם כאלו שהיה להם פתק ואיבדו אותו במהלך קבלת הפנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לשלוח הודעה לאנשי ה"אולי" עם מספר שולחן זה נשמע לי פחות מתאים. 
מי שלא בטוח אם יבוא זה בד"כ האנשים שפחות קרובים אליכם. 
אני אישית, אם הייתי מקוטלגת כאולי והיו שולחים לי כזו הודעה הייתי תוהה אם לא הבינו אותי וחושבים שאני בטוח מגיעה. 
זה פתח לאי הבנות ואי נעימות.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (3/2/13)

לדעתי 
יש לכם שתי אפשרויות - אתם יכולים לשלוח SMS לכל האורחים ביום החתונה דרך חברה חיצונית שיעדכן אותם באיזה מספר שולחן הם יושבים (אף אחד לא יחשוב שאת קמצנית, SMS בטח עולה יותר מנייר...). סביר להניח שאם תעשו את זה, רוב האנשים לא ילכו לקחת את פתקאות ההושבה ואז המקום עלול לחשוד... אבל אין להם הרבה מה לעשות. 
יש הרבה חברות שעושות אישורי הגעה שגם שולחות SMS ביום האירוע. לא חושבת שזה יראה קמצני. ה-SMS יראה יפה - משהו כמו "מצפים לראותכם היום בחתונה של X ו-Y. מספר השולחן בו תשבו הוא:.... שיהיה ערב נפלא!

אתם יכולים לשלוח SMS רק ל-26 אנשים שברזרבה. יכול להיות שהם לא ישימו לב שרק הם קיבלו ובגלל שהם קיבלו SMS סביר שהם לא ילכו לבקש את פתקאות ההושבה שלהם. 

עוד רעיון - הרי ממילא אנשים שבאים בזוג מקבלים רק פתקית אחת. לא מבינה איך המקום מצפה לספור את האנשים לפי השיטה הזו. תני לזוג פתקית אחת ותרשמי למקום שמגיע בן אדם אחד מהזוג... הזוג לא ישימו לב כי גם ככה הם מקבלים פתק אחד לשניהם באירועים.


----------



## miriti83 (3/2/13)

תודה לכולכן! 
אני אנסה ללחוץ קודם על האולם (אני אביא את אבא שלי, הוא הרבה יותר טוב ממני בדברים כאלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ואם הם לא יסכימו, אולי באמת נעבוד בשיטת הסמסים.
מרגיז אותי שאני כל כך מנסה לחסוף על הוצאות מיותרות בחתונה הזאת ובסוף רק על העניין הזה יכולים ללכת כמה אלפים


----------



## Hadas 87 (2/2/13)

אבל ככה זה ברוב האולמות! 
אולי לא לגבי פתקי ההושבה. לא חושבת שמישהו יסתכל לי בפתקי הושבה.
אבל בהחלט צריך להתחייב כמה ימים לפני לאולם על מספר אנשים, כדי שידע כמה אוכל להכין. ומהסכום הזה אם מגיע פחות אז כבר הזוג זה שסופג את זה.
זה הגיוני מאוד.
תארי לך מצב בו את אומרת לאולם שיגיעו 200 איש אבל בפועל מגיעים רק 180, למה שבעל האולם יספוג את כל המנות שהכין לשווא? 
לכן עושים אישורי הגעה כדי לדעת בוודאות כמה אנשים יגיעו ועל כמה להתחייב. ברור שתמיד יכולים להיות כמה חכמולוגים שאמרו שיגיעו ולא הגיעו. אבל זה כבר לא אשמת האולם. אני יכולה להבין אותו..


----------



## simplicity83 (2/2/13)

אבל זו לא הנקודה 
ברור שצריך להתחייב על מספר האנשים כמה ימים לפני החתונה. 
הנקודה היא שבד"כ מוסרים מספר מסויים, שזה המינימום של האורחים ש*בטוח* מגיעים. 
על זה יש רזרבות שזה בד"כ עוד כ-10% מהמספר שמתחייבים עליו - את זה המקום חייב להיות מסוגל לספק. זה מכיל אנשים ש*אולי* יבואו. 
ולא אמור להיות שום קשור לכמות פתקי ההושבה. 

במהלך אישורי ההגעה מגבשים כמות של אנשים שהודיעו שהם מגיעים ועוד כמות שנשמעה כמתלבטת ואלו הם האולי. 
אבל מכינים פתקי הושבה וסידור שולחנות גם לכל האולי - כדי שאם הם כן יגיעו יהיה להם איפה לשבת. 
אצלנו היתה עריכה של 12 בכל שולחן, הושבנו בממוצע 10 בטוחים ושיחקנו עם ה*אולי* בתוך השולחנות, כדי שאם הם יגיעו הם ישבו עם חברים/משפחה ולא לבד בשולחן שכולו רזרבה.
למשל אנחנו התחייבנו על 350, והיו לנו עוד כ-15 אולי - לכולם היה פתק הושבה. 

מה שדורשים ממנה באולם זה לשלם לפי הפתקים - כלומר גם על אלו שאולי יגיעו והיא לא התחייבה עליהם במינימום.  וזה ממש לא הוגן.


----------



## miriti83 (3/2/13)

בדיוק מה שכתבת


----------



## Bobbachka (2/2/13)

את מתבלבלת... 
חשוב להפריד בין אישורי הגעה והתחייבות לאולם לבין פתקי ההושבה.

מה שאת טוענת נכון לגבי התחייבות למס' אנשים בפני האולם.
מה שקורה בפתקי הושבה הוא שאת מכינה פתקים לכ-ל מי שאישר הגעה טלפונית ללא יוצא מן הכלל (אחרת יהיו אנשים שיגיעו ולא יהיה להם פתק וזה לא נעים).
זאת בעוד שהכלל אומר שבוודאות לא כולם יגיעו ונדרש בממוצע להוריד 10% מהמאשרים ולכן מראש את יודעת שאם תכיני פתקים לכל המאשרים את תשלמים 10% יותר על ריק.

בדרך כלל באולמות את יכולים להכין פתקים כאוות נפשך (גם 200 פתקים יותר ממה שהתחייבת) ואין עם זה שום בעיה כי את מתחייבת על מספר שהוא מס' המאשרים*0.9.


----------



## Hadas 87 (3/2/13)

אה אוקיי הבנתי 
אז אני צריכה לברר איך זה אצלי באמת.
כי אצלי מחייבים לפי שולחן. אז לא יודעת אם אפשר לערוך שולחן ל12 אבל לשים בו 10 במקרה שלא כל אלו שאישרו יגיעו. יחשיבו לי את זה כ12...


----------



## כרמל יהלום (2/2/13)

יש מצב שאת מתחתנת בלימון ??? 
לדעתי למשפחה הקרובה (מאוד!!) כאילו אמא אבא אחים סבא סבתא וחברות צמודות שלך תגידי בעל פה את מספר השולחן ...
ו....תגידי לבעל האולם שהוא חצוף!!


----------



## apple sauce (2/2/13)

רעיון ממש טוב 
מצטרפת לבנות האחרות, בעל אולם חצוף ממש, פשוט לא נעים. אולי ככה הם מנסים לשכמע אותך לא לעשות הושבה שמית. בכל אופן הרעיון של כרמל מצוין.

תקחי פתקים, ותרשמי את כל מי שאת רוצה כאילו את לא משלמת פר פתק.  אחר כך, תראי כמה אורחים "מתנדנדים" רשמת.  נגיד שיש לך 10 כאלה, תוצאי מכל הפתקים 10 פתקים של אנשים שמאוד קרובים אליך, ותתני להם את הפתק ביד מבעוד מועד. על הפתק את גם קובעת את מספר השולחן, אז תסדרי את זה ככה שזה יתאים.

אחר כך, אל תשכחי לרשום ביקורת במיט4מיט כדי שכולם ידעו ויהיה לחוצפה הזאת סוף. 
מעניין אם מגיעים יותר אנשים מפתקים, מה הוא יעשה אז.


----------



## miriti83 (2/2/13)

כמו שכתבתי לכרמל אני לא חושבת שזה יעבוד אצלנו 
אבל תודה


----------



## miriti83 (2/2/13)

לא בלימון 
אני לא חושבת שהרעיון הזה יעבוד אצלנו. 
באמת רציתי שהכל יהיה מסודר ושכל אחד ידע איפה הוא יושב, אני לא אוהבת הושבה בקבוצות, בטח לא לאחיות המבוגרות של סבתא שלי וכאלה...


----------



## anat1986 (2/2/13)

אני התחתנתי השבוע בלימון וחייבת לציין ש... 
עשינו הושבה שמית, והתחייבנו על מספר אורחים, בלי שום קשר לפתקאות.
יום לפני האירוע הבאנו לאולם את הסקיצה הסופית, ובפגישה זו גם התחייבנו למספר המוזמנים.
את הפתקאות הבאנו בכלל ביום האירוע עצמו.

לגבי בעל האולם ואנשי הצוות במקום ובכלל האולם-
בקרוב אעלה קרדיטים (ברגע שאקבל תמונות מהצלם), אבל אין לי שום מילה רעה על האולם!!!
האירוע היה מתוקתק, האוכל היה טעים ברמות אחרות, והשירות מצוין גם כן.
ומאיר, בעל האולם, אדם מקסים.


----------



## apple sauce (3/2/13)

גם אני שמעתי ביקורות טובות 
גם מצד האורחים וגם מצד בעלי השמחה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (3/2/13)

אישורי הגעה וסידורי הושבה - הסבר קצר 
מצורף קישור להסבר שלי - שנכנס גם בזמנו להודעות הנבחרות. 

בקצרה, אסביר שוב את הנושא, לטובת מי שצריכה עזרה. 

לפני שמתחילים (שבוע-שבוע וחצי לפני החתונה), אמורה להיות לכם ביד רשימת מוזמנים סופית (כולל הזמנות שההורים ביקשו ברגע האחרון כי שכחו עוד כמה אנשים...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
כשעוברים על הרשימה הזו, מבינים שיש אנשים ספציפיים שלא צריך לאשר איתם הגעה. אלו האנשים מהמעגל הכי הכי קרוב שרואים יום יום וברור לכולם שיגיעו לחתונה. 
אפשר תמיד לשאול אותם בצחוק- אבל בגדול - תמיד יש כמה אנשים שהתשובה שלהם ברורה. 

בשלב הזה יש כמה שיטות וזה תלוי באורחים ובהיכרות שלכם איתם. אצלנו, חילקתי את המוזמנים לקבוצות וכך גם חסכתי זמן והתעסקות. במשפחה של בעלי בני הדודים מאד מגובשים. הם משפחה קטנה והם מאד קרובים. יש שתי קבוצות של בני דודים ובכל קבוצה מינינו בן דוד אחראי שמקבל את המידע על הגעה מבני הדודים האחרים. זה עבד בצורה מצוינת. במשפחה שלי - אמא שלי התקשרה ושאלה. אנחנו חצי פולנים - אז אנשים נתנו תשובות מהימנות כדי שלא לצאת לא מנומסים. בעבודה שלי - מיניתי חברה שלי שתהיה אחראית לשאול את כולם אם הם באים. היא שלחה מייל וכמה ימים לפני קיבלתי ממנה רשימה מדויקת. כך היה גם בעבודה של בעלי. חמותי מורה- אז היא תלתה דף בחדר המורים ומי שתכנן לבוא נרשם וגם נרשם להסעה שהיא ארגנה. חמותי גם מינתה חברה שלה שתלך ותשאל את מי שלא נרשם והיא כן חשבה שיבוא. 
בקיצור - אחרי כל הקבוצות האלו - נשארו מעט מאד אנשים שצריך היה באמת להתקשר אליהם. לחלק התקשרנו "כאילו" מהאולם וחלק פשוט שאלנו. יצא שהחלוקה לקבוצות השאירה לנו מעט מאד טלפונים לעשות בסופו של דבר והתוצאות היו מהימנות (היו אנשים שאמרו שלא יבואו ובאו והיו אנשים שאמרו שכן יבואו ולא באו ובסוף יצא שמכמות המוזמנים הראשונית שהייתה לנו - ירדו בערך 15% וזהו ומכמות מאשרי ההגעה היו פחות מ-10% מהאנשים שאמרו שיגיעו ובסוף לא הגיעו ואלו שלא הגיעו - זה היה בגלל בלת"מים).

שימו לב - באישורי ההגעה - מי שאמר שאולי יגיע נספר כ"לא יגיע". מי שאמר שיחזיר תשובה ולא החזיר, נספר כ"לא מגיע". מי שנתן תשובה מתחמקת או שיש לו רקורד גרוע בהגעה לחתונה נספר כלא מגיע. חשוב להכין בצד רשימה של אנשים כאלו. 

אחרי שיש רשימה סופית של מאשרי הגעה אפשר לגשת לסידורי ההושבה. 
בכל אולם השיטה שונה - אבל בדרך כלל מקבלים מעין "סקיצה" שמראה את הסידור של השולחנות באולם ביחס לרחבת הריקודים ואז גם אפשר להבחין בין שולחנות שקרובים לרחבה לבין שולחנות שקטים יותר. 
אני ממליצה לעבוד עם סקיצה ועם רשימה באקסל. 
בשלב הראשון - מחלקים את כל האורחים שאישרו הגעה לקבוצות של 12 ומכינים רשימת אקסל (במקרים מסוימים, אפשר גם 13, למשל אצלנו היה מישהו שהודיע שהוא הולך לאירוע אחר ומגיע לאירוע שלנו בסוף, כדי להגיד שלום... הוא היה הבן אדם ה-13 בשולחן. בסוף אגב, הוא הגיע בתחילת האירוע, אבל מישהו אחר לא הגיע כך שהיה לו מקום).  

בשלב הזה אני האצלתי סמכויות. אמא שלי חילקה את המוזמנים שלה לקבוצות, אמא של אורן חילקה את המוזמנים שלה לקבוצות ואני חילקתי את המוזמנים שלנו לקבוצות. זה עבד מצוין והן עמדו בזמנים. 

חשוב מאד- לא להילחץ אם לא מצליחים להושיב 12 בשולחן כי מבחינת קבוצות זה לא מסתדר. אפשר תמיד לבקש מהמקום ששולחן אחד או שניים יערכו ל-8 אנשים ואז להושיב 10 וכל מיני סידורים כאלו. אם המקום גמיש, יסכימו לבוא לקראתכם בנושא הזה. אפשר גם קצת ללחוץ - פשוט חשוב לוודא שאתם באמת תשלמו על השולחן הזה לפי 8 אנשים ולא לפי 10... אפשר לנסות לקבל את זה בכתב- למשל, לשלוח מייל, "אנא אשרי לי את קבלת הסידור המצ"ב. בהמשך לשיחתנו, הוסכם ששולחנות X, Y ו-Z יכילו 8 אנשים ואנחנו נחויב על 8 אנשים, אא"כ תיפתח רזרבה".  

אח"כ לוקחים את מספר האנשים שאישרו הגעה וגוזרים ממנו 10% (בלי כל ה-"אולי" למיניהם). לדוגמא, אם 330 אישרו הגעה, מורידים 33 אנשים ויוצא - 297. 
התוצאה שצריכים לקבל היא שיהיו מקומות ערוכים ל-297 אנשים. 
עכשיו ניגשים למלאכת השיבוץ והסידור. 
ניגשים לרשימה ומסמנים כוכביות ליד כל שולחן שחושדים שיהיו בו אנשים שלא יגיעו. 
בעיקרון - הרעיון הוא להגיע ל-33 כוכביות (לפי המספרים שבחרתי בדוגמא). לכן בסופו של דבר, מלבד בשולחנות של האנשים הכי-הכי קרובים - אמורות להיות כוכביות בכל שולחן. 
אצלנו, היו שולחנות שערכו ל-8 והושבנו בהם 12 אנשים... 

297 חלקי 12 = 25 שולחנות. בסוף יוצאים 25 שולחנות כשכמעט בכל שולחן יש 2 כוכביות או יותר. 

אחרי שיש רשימה מסודרת של השולחנות באקסל, כשליד כל שולחן יש מספר של כוכביות שמסמן את מספר אנשי הרזרבה, ניגשים לסקיצה. 
בוחרים שולחן לכל קבוצה ורושמים ליד הקבוצה את מספר השולחן שהם קיבלו (הסקיצה אמורה לכלול גם מספרים לכל אחד מהשולחנות). על הסקיצה רושמים בכל אחד מהשולחנות לכמה אנשים צריך לערוך. אם למשל הושבת בשולחן 12 אנשים ויש 4 כוכביות - צריך לערוך ל-8 אנשים. אם הושבת 12 ויש 2 כוכביות - צריך לערוך ל-10 אנשים. 

בסוף, אמורים להיות 2 מסמכים. 1. טבלת אקסל בה יש רשימה של האנשים מחולקים לקבוצות כשליד כל קבוצה יש מספר שולחן שמוצמד לה וכוכביות כדי לסמן את בכל שולחן את כמות המקומות שלא עורכים. 2. סקיצה שבה מסומן על כל אחד מהשולחנות - לכמה אנשים לערוך אותו. לפי זה אמורים לחייב אתכם. 

ביום האירוע, אמור להיות נציג מטעמכם שיטפל בנושא ההושבה ויסתובב יחד עם מנהל האירוע. 
אותו נציג יעבור ויראה אם יש אנשים שהגיעו מעבר לכמות האנשים שערכת להם מקום ואם צריך לפתוח להם רזרבה. פתיחת רזרבה תיעשה רק בחתימת הנציג. 
אם יש שולחן שחסרים בו כיסאות ויש שולחן שיש בו מקומות ריקים, אפשר להעביר כיסא מאותו שולחן שיש בו עודף, ואז זה לא אמור להיחשב כרזרבה. ככה נמנעים מפתיחת רזרבות. 

נקודה חשובה- 
ההמלצה של מנהל האירוע שלנו שהתבררה כמאד נכונה הייתה כזו. אחרי החופה יש חיבוקים ונשיקות. אנחנו ממתינים מחוץ לאיזור האוכל בזמן שאנשים ניגשים למקומות שלהם ומתיישבים. בינתיים, מנהל האירוע והנציג שלנו עוברים ליד השולחנות ומוודאים שכולם מסודרים מבחינת הושבה. רק אחרי שכל נושא ההושבה סגור, מנהל האירוע מסמן לדי ג'יי להתחיל מוסיקה לריקודים ואנחנו נכנסים. 
זה חשוב מאד. אם המוסיקה של הריקודים תתחיל לפני שכולם ישבו, לא תהיה דרך לוודא אם באמת צריך לפתוח רזרבות או לא - כי כשמתחילים את המוסיקה אנשים קמים ואז אי אפשר לראות איפה יש מקומות פנויים ואם באמת יש צורך לפתוח רזרבה. 

אגב, על אותו משקל חשוב לבקש מהמקום. לא פותחים את עמדות האוכל עד שכולם ישובים. אפשר לשים מוסיקת רקע.
כל הנושא של בדיקה האם כולם יושבים לא אמור לקחת יותר מ-10 דקות גג רבע שעה. בזמן הזה מומלץ שתהיה מוסיקה שקטה והזוג ימתין בחוץ (כדי שלא יקומו אליהם). אצלנו, הנושא הזה עבד מאד ביעילות וזה היה מאד נכון לעשות את זה ככה.


----------

